# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ >  چرا سرعت دانلود کردن فایلها اینقدر پائین می باشد؟

## منصور بزرگمهر

چرا سرعت دانلود کردن فایلها اینقدر پائین می باشد؟

چرا سرعت دانلود کردن فایلها اینقدر پائین می باشد. همچنین زمانی که یک فایل Html (با تصاویر ان) با حجم برابر یک فایل عادی لود می شود، بسیار سریعتر از فایل مذکور دانلود می شود(در اکسپلورر) حدود 28 کیلو بایت در ثانیه و 000 ولی فایل حداکثر 3 کیلو بایت در ثانیه(اندازه ای بسیار کم در دانلود) و چرا از تمام فضای اتصال استفاده نمی شود. (آیا برای دانلود فایل از پروتکل FTP استفاده می شود) و آیا این پروتکل چه امتیازاتی بر سایر روشها دارد که از این روش کند استفاده می شود. مثال دیگر اینکه هنگامی که یک فایل ار همراه با ایمیل دانلود یا اپ لود می کنیم، بسیار سرعت بالاتر انتقال صورت می گیرد، و چرا سایت های اینترنت فایلهای خوذ را اینگونه انتقال نمی دهند. و ایا روشی برای سرعت بخشیدن به دانلود فایل طبق سرعت مناسب وجود دارد، تا برای دانلود یک فایل 1 مگابایتی باید 5 الی 10 دقیقه به ایستیم تا فایل کوچک ما دانلود شود.(باز این در حالیست که ما شاهد حضور فیلم حتی در اینترنتهای کم سرعت داخلی می باشیم، ولی فایل باز با سرعت باور نکردنی پائین دان لود شده و باعث دردسر های فراوان می شود) راه حل چیست ؟
متشکرم

----------


## Emdadgar

سلام
 :shock:  ببین عزیزم شما برای دانلود سریع فایل ها باید از یک نرم افزار کمکی استفاده کنید. این به دلیل این است که این نرم افزار ها از الگوریتم های بهتر و تعداد سوکت بیشتری استفاده می کنند.
اما در مورد پروتوکول استفاده شده. HTTP سریعتر از FTP عمل می کند ولی برای داشتن سرعت بهتر باید از نرم افزار کمکی مثل Download Accelerator Plus که مخفف آن DAP است استفاده کنید. شکا می توانید آن را از سایت www.speedbits.com داونلود کنید.

قریان شما. امدادگر

----------


## Afshinpour

> ، و چرا سایت های اینترنت فایلهای خوذ را اینگونه انتقال نمی دهند.


خیلی از سایتها فایلهاشون رو اینجوری انتقال میدن ولی هر سرور اینترنتی یک حجم معین دیتا ترانسفر داره. و از اون گذشته هر فایلی رو آدم نمیتونه روی سرور HTTP قرار بده.

بعدش هم این مشکل پایین بودن سرعت (اتصال دیال آپ) رو در ایران میشه با استفاده از دیش حل کرد. خیلی از بچه هایی که از ایران به هاب وصل میشن از سرعت بالایی برخوردارن که همگی از دیش استفاده میکنن. برای اطلاعات بیشتر با اونها تماس بگیر.

----------


## Harry

اگه می خوای فایلاتو با سرعت بیشتری دانلود کنی خوب می تونی از یکی از نرم افزارهای زیر استفاده کنی . 
Download Accelerator 
Flash Get
GetRight
و ...

----------

